# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Возможность измениться. Норма и Предел.

## Иван1

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, здравствуйте.

1. Нужно ли раскаиваться за свои прошлые грехи? 
2. Как правильно это делать, через Параматму и свою индивидуальную свободу ( способность ) к правильным отношениям со Сверхдушой или просто повторять святое имя, концентрируясь ум на нем ( или это одно и то же )? 

Проблема в том, что ум постоянно фиксируется не на святом имени а на склонности к греху и энтузиазм пропадает моментально.

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Раскаяние должно быть, но на основе знания, а не просто сентимента. Если разум не подключится к этому процессу, то просто эмоциональное раскаяние не даст нужного результата.

2. Мы ВСЕ в этом мире делаем через Параматму. т.к. она является пятым и решающим фактором деятельности (см пять факторов деятельности в 18й главе БГ стихи 13-14). Без Параматмы вы не сможете повторять Святое Имя.

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо.

----------

